# sponge filter material



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've seen Marc Elieson's article in the DIY section of the library. I want to make my own sponge filter but I don't have a drill...what materials like "open cell foam" are there for little money?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Cheap foam is the kind that clogs and melts and possibly releases components into the water. In the not-very-long run it costs more to use the cheap foam because you have to replace it so often and you may lose a tank of fish if the filter goes out and there is no other filtration as a backup. I would use either Matala mat or Poret foam or the rigid CellPore. CellPore is a good choice around aggressive cichlids that will take bites out of open cell foam or open weave matting.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been cutting "tile clean-up" sponges into blocks and using them as my sponge filters for years. They are yellon and about 8" x 12" x 3". I cut them to the size I need and use a piece of 1" lift tube (from an undergravel filter) along with a piece of 1/4" rigid air tube. Attach some air line to it and the air pump and you are done. I am now using an airstone at the end of the rigid 1/4" tube to create smaller bubbles. I get an incredible amount of water flow now.

BTW, tile clean-up sponges are 3.00-4.00 and will make several filters!


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks , that's really helpful :thumb:

http://www.google.com/products?q=tile+clean-up+sponges&hl=en&aq=f
like this stuff redbluffish?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Word of warning here. I'm not sure if what is called a tile cleanup sponge is the same but sounds like what I called tile grout sponge. I'm sure there are totally different sources for these things but be aware that the grout sponge of the same type color and size was a total bust. Seven days of use and it was mush that I could only siphon out of the tank It was too limp to lift. My alternate? I found a 16 oz. soda bottle works well to hold filter floss. Cut off just below the ring under the cap makes it fit a 3/4 inch CPVC snug, cut the bottle off just below the label bottom and fill it with pillow stuffing from a fabric store and you have a very cheap filter to stick on the bottom of a powerhead. I made mine to set into a tank for filtering off the bottom where my Emporer HOB doesn't draw well.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess I should do some testing before putting it in a cichlid tank

Thanks for the warning...there's so much "foam" thingies out there, it's hard to decide!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> I guess I should do some testing before putting it in a cichlid tank


Makes sense to me.
Que No :thumb:


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

the link to the tile grout sponge is exactly what i use!

Been in my tanks for years, and I have never had a problem with them.

I have used them in Cichlid tanks, Killiefish tanks, Angelfish tanks, and even in my Discus tank when the power filter was down for a few days.

I bought mine at Home Depot in the tile section. They have never fell apart or dissolved on me.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds just like the sponge I had from Home Depot. Might have just been my day??? Iah it tied on with string to a CPVC pipe on a power head. At first I thought the fish were taking bites out of the edges as they tend to eat anything. Couple more days and the string had dropped down and the sponge could not be picked up other than with a vac. I laid a rag over my drain and sucked it out through a 5/8 inch hose.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe a different sponge, defective sponge,etc.?? Maybe the fact it was slightly saltwater in a brackish tank?? It was in a tank with a specific gravity of about 1.005 with freshwater being 1.000. Just a heads up to watch any off the shelf item as it may do strange things? :-?


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

None of my tanks have salt, that could very well be the issue you had.


----------

